# Sleep, or power off?



## trip (Dec 27, 2010)

We are having a debate...do you let your Fire sleep, all the time or do you turn it off when you are through reading for a while? Does letting it sleep ALL the time, waste the charge? Would this be the same for the regular Kindle as well? Thanks


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

I would like the answer as well.  I tend to turn it off when I do not anticpate using it again for a good long while versus when  Anticipate coming right back to it I will slip it into hibernate mode.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have not turned it off since I got it. I just let it go asleep. I had to leave it laying almost untouched for like 4 days (busy). It was just sleeping and the battery was still at like 92% after 3-4 days. All I did was wake it up quick to check something. Wifi was also on that whole time. 

But I don't even put it asleep, I just let it go by itself.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Sleep mode. I never turn it off.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Sleep mode. I never shut it down completely. I tested it a few times by checking the battery percentage and then putting it into sleep mode and then hours later checking again to see if the battery went down and it really doesn't. If it does it's only very minimally (1% or so) in my experience.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My Fire Sleeps. WiFi on. No problems.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

All we need now is a swinging pocket watch: sleep, sleep, sleep....

Sent from my gTablet using Tapatalk.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Sleep mode.. I never power it off. Also, like others have said, WiFi is always on.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My Fire Sleeps. WiFi on. No problems.


Ditto


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Sleep.  I've turned it off a time or two when something made it freeze up, but normally I just let it sleep.  I used to turn off wifi unless I was using it, but now I don't even do that.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

I just put mine to sleep. I have found that restarting every few days tends to keep the bugs at bay though.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

My Kindles are always in sleep mode, as are my iPad and iPhone. The only time I see me turning them off is if I plan on not using it for a long time or I am on a plane.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

Sleep, unless they're misbehaving.


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

I've gone a few days with mine in sleep mode and the battery only dropped a few percent.

When I monitor my WiFi router I never see the Fire attached when it's in sleep mode, unlike my iPod.

Some people have reported apps that stay active in the background and using the WiFi, so if you've got one of those sleep mode can kill the battery.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Sleep unless I am not using it frequently over a couple of days 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

